# Your age in days and decimal



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

OMG I LIVED MORE DAYS THAN KISSES OFFERED!

😱
This needs URGENT strategic management! Like... ASAP!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I am currently;

8271 days and (22.64) years.


----------

